# Cannot browse Internet when connected to new att uverse - 2WIRE



## Computeridiot33 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi,

I am very basic in my computer knowledge. I just had new att uverse Internet installed today. My other 2 laptops, iPhone, and iPad connect and can browse the Internet. My compaq computer says it is connected to the Internet by 2WIRE but when I open Internet Explorer or Safari it cannot display the webpage. I tried troubleshooting with an att tech support rep and they said I need to contact my manufacturer to resolve the issue. Compaq wants to charge me $50 to try and help me and does not guarantee a solution. Is there anyone out there that can help me? Thank you!


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

How to Post an ipconfig /all:
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd , and press enter. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here


----------



## Computeridiot33 (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't access the internet from that computer, I'm currently using a different one, what info do u need?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

we need the output of the ipconfig /all. copy it to a usb stick so you can transfer to the internet accessable computer


----------



## Computeridiot33 (Mar 14, 2011)

Windows IP Configration

Host Name ... Owner PC
Primary DNS Suffix
Node Type ... Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled ... No
WINS Proxy Enabled ... No
DNS Suffix Search List ... gateway.2wire.net

Wireless LAN Adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix ... gateway.2wire.net
Description ... Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address ... 00-23-4E-3C-DB-4D
DHCP Enabled ... Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled ... Yes
Link Local IPv6 Address ... fe80::c4fb:e585:5e3:efba%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address ... 192.168.1.67(Preferred)
Subnet Mask ... 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway ... 192.168.1.254
DHCP Servers ... 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers ... 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip ... Enabled

Ethernet Adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State ... media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS suffix ... Belkin
Description ... NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Networking Controller
Physical Address ... 00-1F-16-4E-1C-6D
DNCP Enabled ... Yes
Autoconfiguration enabled ... Yes

Tunnel Adapter Local Area Connection *6:

Media State ... media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix ...
Description ... 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address ... 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled ... No
Autoconfiguration enabled ... Yes

Tunnel Adapter Local Area Connection *7:

Media State ... media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix ...
Description ... Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address ... 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled ... No
Autoconfiguration enabled ... Yes

Tunnel Adapter Local Area Connection *11:

Media State ... media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix ...
Description ... isatap.Belkin
Physical Address ... 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled ... No
Autoconfiguration enabled ... Yes

Tunnel Adapter Local Area Connection *12:

Media State ... media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix ... gateway.2wire.net
Description ... isatap.gateway.2wire.net
Physical Address ... 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled ... No
Autoconfiguration enabled ... Yes


----------



## Computeridiot33 (Mar 14, 2011)

Help?


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi computer, I apologize for the delay. Been busy tonight. Try to unplug the router/modem and leave it unplugged for 30 seconds and plug it back in. Also please go to control panel/Internet Options and delete your Temp Files. If you can tell us what the AT&T tech had you try. It may save repeat requests like probably the two above.


----------



## Computeridiot33 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have done the unplug already. I had new Internet installed today and all of my other devices connect to the Internet and are able to browse Internet Explorer. The "problem" computer connects to the Internet but I can't browse. The att tech support went through and reset the Internet settings and everything is good on their end. The computer shows a strong wireless connection to the Internet. According to the att tech, it's a problem with the computer itself, and they directed me to call the manufacturer. Since my computer is out of warranty they want to charge me to troubleshoot and they don't promise they can fix it. I haven't had any problems in the past connecting to other wireless networks. I'm stuck and don't know what else to do before contacting the manufacturer.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Try using one of the good computers and download Firefox or google chrome. See if one of them will let you on. If you are patient we will get you up and running. We have some very talented techs here.


----------



## Computeridiot33 (Mar 14, 2011)

On the other computers I am able to use Internet Explorer, safari, and firefox. They are running without any problems. This problem computer does not let Internet Explorer connect to the Internet. I am guessing there is a firewall problem or something of that sort that I need to fix in order to allow my computer to access the Internet connection???


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm trying to find out of there is a problem with internet explorer. It may well be a firewall issue. Have you tried to disable it? What firewall do you use?


----------



## Computeridiot33 (Mar 14, 2011)

I believe I have windows firewall and norton. I have turned the windows firewall on and off with no luck, but I have not done anything with norton. Should I turn off norton? If so how? Thanks!


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

I would try disabling Norton or better yet replacing it with Microsoft Security Essentials. You can download here. http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/. Try going to the control panel/device manager/ find your wireless adapter and uninstal it. Reboot your machine and windows should reinstall it for you. That often works.


----------

